#  >  > Thailand Festivals, Beaches, Scuba Diving and Temples, Tell us Your Tales >  >  > Thailands Wats Temples and Mosques >  >  Wat Yansangwararam near Pattaya

## dirtydog

The Royal temple, now this is a really big temple spread over a really large area, anyway heres some pics.

----------


## dirtydog



----------


## dirtydog

Well I have been wondering what to write about it, the only memorable thing about I suppose was the lack of nice food,I didn't even bother taking a picture of our meal, still it kills half a day if your off the booze and women I suppose.

----------


## dirtydog

I went back today, it's not so bad during the week, the rubbish food place was closed so that was nice, loads of Chinkies on tour though.

----------


## dirtydog



----------


## dirtydog



----------


## dirtydog



----------


## Marmite the Dog

I think Sainsbury's in Hounslow have one of those in their carpark.

----------


## dirtydog

I think this is the highest point for Wat Yansangwararam, but nobody seems to go there, pavements and entrance areas were full of weeds and stuff due to nobody walking in the area, shame really as i just couldn't be bothered walking to the top to get the photos that nobody else has obviously not bothered to take.

It's quite high, probably a really nice view from the top, but I just couldn't bring myself to jog all the way up there.



So if any of you visit Wat Yansangwararam can you count the stairs for me  :Smile:

----------


## SEA Traveler

> I think this is the highest point for Wat Yansangwararam, but nobody seems to go there, pavements and entrance areas were full of weeds and stuff due to nobody walking in the area, shame really as i just couldn't be bothered walking to the top to get the photos that nobody else has obviously not bothered to take.
> 
> It's quite high, probably a really nice view from the top, but I just couldn't bring myself to jog all the way up there.



Wat Yansangwararam is a memorable place for the Mrs and I as we met at  the Chinese Temple Viharnra Sien just across the lake from Wat  Yansangwararam.  On the same day that we met  we walked together up  the steps to the high point of the temple chapel noted in the above picture.

As we met on the 15 of May, on the 15 of May this year, we took the  short drive from our residence in Pala, Ban Chang back to Viharnra Sien  and Wat Yansangwararam to retrace our steps, and yes, we again walked the steps, even at my age.  I think this was probably the 4th time that I have climbed these steps and yes, it is a wonderful view.  Worth the climb.  Sorry, don't know how many steps.  A great day for both of us.

----------

